# Best "cheap" portable bench?



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I plan on buying one of those fold up sight in benches to keep in the shed at our deer camp. I'd like to keep it under $175. I also want one that unfolds and folds up in seconds. I also want it to come with the rest built on it, not just a naked bench that'd I'd still have to buy a big rest for. There are a bunch on the market. Any thoughts?
I kinda like the looks of the Big Game bench for around $100.
http://www.big-gameusa.com/shootingbench.html


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Bob -
I've had one for about four years now and it works great. I think I paid about $75 for mine at Dunhams and it was well worth it. One of those and a few sandbags and you will be all set.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Black and Decker Workmate and a 5 gallon bucket works well. Not quite as good as a pickup hood.:lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I made my own out of plywood and two fold up banquet table legs. Works fine for me.

I can't remember where I found the plans but will look.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Multi,
I thought you guys in Oceana county just plopped yer guns down on that there hood of da truck and called er gud!! Just funnin ya. :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Worst part is when some guys over here feel sorry and let guys from Oakland county into hunt. Guess someone has to educate the easterners.:lol: :lol: 

Hood shooting can be hard on the hood. I have seen a couple creases before.

I couldn't locate the plans. Will look more later


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I prefer wood tops so you don't really have to shoulder the rifle....and sand bags.

Pretty easy to get consistent groups when you are barely holding the rifle.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

My dad made one from wood in the shape of a "T" and using the legs from an old ping pong table. Other than the weight, it works great. Whatever you do I would recommend fastening carpet to the top of it. It will save some scratches on your firearms. We did that even though ours has a wood top.


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

I have one of the Big Game portable benchs also. Work great, a solid rest and folds up quickly. You will be happy with it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Bob, here's the one I have
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20793&hasJS=true
Works nicely and folds flat. You have to make sure the gun rest portion (arm) is very tight or it can get wobbly.....I have used a few others with similar arms and they are all the same. The table can be used without the arm with bags etc though. I like the neoprene covering though...comfortable and protects your weapon etc. Might not be that great sitting in an area the local mice can get to though...just a thought.


----------



## bhhad25 (Nov 30, 2005)

you can always make one. i made one like the first link, cost me under $40.


http://www.aeroaces.com/bench1.htm

http://www.larrywillis.com/shootingbench.html


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I was given the OSB as unuseable scrap by a builder. I got the pair of folding legs at Lowe's for $16.90(had a gift card from Christmas) but have seen them at Home SDepot and the local ACE hardware store. the plains can be found by doing a search for booger bench. I think this is the one some one else posted here about. Mine has double hand holds because the balance point changed with the legs. You put a double layed under one set of legs so they fold flat.










 Al


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

As a rifle instructor, I can't believe anybody would intentionally rest the barrel of their rifle on something and expect to be accurate. Anybody remember when Fred Trost missed a buck when he rested the barrel of his rifle on the window ledge of his deer blind?:lol: 

I made my own bench like Al, L did. Then I either use my gun vise or sand bags.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Al, L

That is the one I was talking about. I too made mine out of scrap lumber. With the wide legs it is very stable. 

I never gave the hand holds a thought. Looks like a good project for this spring.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

The site where the plans are for the booger bench has a nice write up about why he built his the way he did. 
I thought that this one was the one you were talking about as I did searches for plans and only came up with this one as portable and one I couldn't find the second time that used a swivle tray (tray for lack of a better word.) for varmit shooting.
Goes to show that the ad agencys are full of people that don't know any thing about guns, big New York city people. That is the most stupid picture of a rifle on a rest I've seen.

 Al


----------

